# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  exception au niveau de emf entitymanger

## anoir19

bonsoir mes amis(es)

Je viens de commencer avec le tutoriels de serge tah "Persistence java 5 par la pratique";
mais que j'ai essai d'xecuterle  le main.java et test InitDB.java ;je trouve l'erreur suivante au niveaux du main.java:


```

```

et puis lorsque j'ai excute le main;java je trouve ces exceptions



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
> 	at org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence.createEntityManagerFactory(HibernatePersistence.java:119)
> 	at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Persistence.java:51)
> 	at javax.persistence.Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory(Persistence.java:33)
> 	at tests.Main.<clinit>(Main.java:19)
> Caused by: org.apache.commons.logging.LogConfigurationException: org.apache.commons.logging.LogConfigurationException: java.lang.NullPointerException (Caused by java.lang.NullPointerException) (Caused by org.apache.commons.logging.LogConfigurationException: java.lang.NullPointerException (Caused by java.lang.NullPointerException))
> 	at org.apache.commons.logging.impl.LogFactoryImpl.newInstance(LogFactoryImpl.java:543)
> 	at org.apache.commons.logging.impl.LogFactoryImpl.getInstance(LogFactoryImpl.java:235)
> 	at org.apache.commons.logging.impl.LogFactoryImpl.getInstance(LogFactoryImpl.java:209)
> ...

----------


## samaury

Apparemment tu as un objet qui est nul alors qu'il ne devrait pas.
A quel endroit exactement de ton code se produit l'erreur?
@++

----------

